# Water Changes



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

should i be doing water changes during cycling. also i have 25 fish in a 110g tank to cycle it how long should this take and what should my water levels be.
thanks


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

If you don't care about the fish you have cycling the tank, water changes aren't necessary.

You can't speed up cycling, it'll take anywhere from 2 and a half weeks to a month+.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could speed up the cycling process by adding established bio media, but if you don't have access to that, you'll just have to be patient. The cycle will happen faster if you don't perform water changes, but you may end up losing the fish that are in there.

You should see an ammonia spike first, then a nitrite spike, then after that, ammonia and nitrite should read 0 and your nitrate level should start creeping up -- at that point, the cycle is complete. As mentioned, it could take anywhere from a couple weeks to over a month.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

pocketear said:


> should i be doing water changes during cycling. also i have 25 fish in a 110g tank to cycle it how long should this take and what should my water levels be.
> thanks


you can do water changes but it will slow it down...

how long have you been cycling? whats your water parameters?


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

you guys are the best. thanks for the quick responce its only been 4 days know so i geuss i have a way to go...... im just so excited to get my p's in there.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i made the mistake of puttin my P's in the tank to early once...i know the feeling ...you jus twant them in there now

its tough but hold out


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok well thank you guys.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have any near by friends with running tanks? or Maybe a nice fish store that'd give you a little bit of established bio media? If you can get your hands on some established media you'll be able to skip the cycle, though you'll go threw a small mini cycle when you add P's


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

HGI said:


> Do you have any near by friends with running tanks? or Maybe a nice fish store that'd give you a little bit of established bio media? If you can get your hands on some established media you'll be able to skip the cycle, though you'll go threw a small mini cycle when you add P's


I wish man i havent asked the store yet but that is a good idea how much do you think i will need and how would i transport it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Even a handful of established bio media or gravel would help to speed things up, just transport in a bucket of water from the tank it came from.


----------

